# Hi! I'm new to this website



## yelly1119 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Danielle and I am new to this site. I am 36 and I have had IBS for as long as I can remember in some way, shape, or form. Latley, I am finding it very difficult to live and deal with. Every day I wake up in hopes of a new pain free day. I am always plagued with gas throughout the day and it does not seem to matter what I eat. Also when I have to go the bathroom it hits me very quickly and I get severe cramps in which I then have to run to the nearest bathroom. I usually go at least 4 times a day and I usually have the feeling after that I did not empty all the way. So my main annoying symptoms are constant gas and awful cramps that come on suddenly usually right after I eat and have to go right away.

There are some many things I want to do with my life and new things I want to try and this awful condition limits me, Can anyone PLEASE give me some advice what helps them?? I feel depressed about this and its embarrassing and would love some support on how to cope.

Would love to hear from you!!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Danielle,

You are not alone! Everyone here understands the embarrassment aspect of the types of problems that you're having. Try to remember that there's nothing wrong with you as a person, there's just something wrong with your body. Hopefully you can try a few things and get it working correctly!

What has helped me a lot is the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I would recommend getting a copy of "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall, which explains the diet and how it helps people with various different types of gut dysfunction. It takes a pretty serious commitment, and it's not a "quick fix" -- I'm currently having a bit of a relapse, it can be somewhat of a roller coaster sometimes -- but I can definitely tell that it has helped, and I'm still hopeful that things will continue to improve.

Many people have a lot of success with a low-FODMAP diet, so that would be a good thing to look into as well.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## yelly1119 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Rich for responding and your imput. I will look into both diets. Everyone tells me to change my diet, but there are so many conflcting stories about types of food I never know what is good and what is bad but I will look into these.

Thank you for caring!! I'll keep in touch : )

Danielle


----------

